
Aptitude, apt-get, and apt Commands - mkesper
https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/sect.apt-get.html
======
brudgers
Online complete version of _Debian Administrator 's Handbook_:
[https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/](https://debian-
handbook.info/browse/stable/)

------
mkesper
No more apt-cache search vs. apt-get install needed: apt is a second command-
line based front end provided by APT which overcomes some design mistakes of
apt-get.

